# Marchetti



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gran portiere imho. E' migliorato tantissimo da quando ha lasciato Cagliari, oggi grandissima partita. Chapeau!


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ed è costato pochissimo..peccato, poteva essere nostro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

No va be, na bomba, siamo sicuri che ci sia qualcuno più forte di lui ora ? Oltretutto stra antijuventino, idolo.


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Veramente veramente un gran portiere. Se la Lazio è passata contro di noi lo deve soprattutto a lui.


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2013)

E noi che abbiamo dovuto prendere la strega Amelia al posto suo su ricatto di Preziosi  ?


----------



## Canonista (30 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ed è costato pochissimo..peccato, poteva essere nostro.



Era praticamente nostro...ma vabbè...


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ora è incedibile. E se Lotito lo vende chiederà, giustamente, una barca di soldi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lo volevamo quando faceva bene al Cagliari, non lo prendemmo in considerazione quando era a prezzo scontatissimo e oggi ci ritroviamo ancora con Abbiati


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lo sponsorizzavo fortemente. E' nato a 20 km da casa mia, sapevo che era un grande. Peccato, a 5 mln non si trova di meglio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

All'epoca non lo prendemmo,credo,per il brutto mondiale.
Gran portiere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Praticamente impossibile da prendere per le italiane secondo me.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> All'epoca non lo prendemmo,credo,per il brutto mondiale.
> Gran portiere.



Non proprio. Costava 5,2 mln di euro. Se fosse partito Amelia sarebbe arrivato lui, però ci fu l'obbligo di riscattarlo dal Genoa quindi non si potè prendere anche Marchetti. Peccato.


----------



## Frikez (30 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Costava 5,2 mln di euro. Se fosse partito Amelia sarebbe arrivato lui, però ci fu l'obbligo di riscattarlo dal Genoa quindi non si potè prendere anche Marchetti. Peccato.



Potevamo prendere entrambi e cestinare il fascista


----------



## prebozzio (30 Gennaio 2013)

Marchetti ricordo che non riscuoteva grande successo sul forum per lo stile non bello e il fatto che non arrivi al metro e novanta di altezza. La questione Amelia come dice Jino bloccò le possibilità di prenderlo (ma IMHO non eravamo granché convinti altrimenti una soluzione si sarebbe sicuramente trovata).

Sta giocando una stagione clamorosa.


----------



## Butcher (30 Gennaio 2013)

Vediamo Prandelli come si comporterà...


----------



## Hammer (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri è stato eroico


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lo facevo più giovane però. A febbraio ne fa 30.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Attualmente, per la nazionale, offre più garanzie di Buffon. Con Gigi è certamente il portiere più forte del paese.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi Marchetti sta facendo grandi annate da almeno 5 anni. Fin da quando era all'Albinoleffe. Dire che solo quest'anno sta facendo grandi cose è riduttivo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

è il numero 1 in Italia e uno dei più forti al Mondo (Buffon è un caso a parte)


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2014)

oggi a dir poco disastroso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Febbraio 2014)

Scandaloso. Penso sia con il morale a livelli bassissimi, ha bisogno di cambiare aria. Altrimenti non me lo spiego un calo così preoccupante dopo le scorse ottime annate.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sisi deve cambiare aria,sta laZZie farebbe ammosciare pure Rocco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2014)

papera imbarazzante


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Scandaloso. Penso sia con il morale a livelli bassissimi, ha bisogno di cambiare aria. Altrimenti non me lo spiego un calo così preoccupante dopo le scorse ottime annate.



Magari si è semplicemente imbrocchito, succede agli over 30, anche ai portieri


----------



## prebozzio (28 Febbraio 2014)

Inevitabili le paperozze, non gioca mai e ha il morale sotto ai tacchi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Magari si è semplicemente imbrocchito, succede agli over 30, anche ai portieri


Non penso già a 31 anni dai.


----------



## O Animal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Vedere questi giocatori nella sezione dei talenti solo perché hanno giocato bene mezza stagione e 2 partite in nazionale mi fa domandare perché non esista una sezione chiamata "Focus sui calciatori".


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Vedere questi giocatori nella sezione dei talenti solo perché hanno giocato bene mezza stagione e 2 partite in nazionale mi fa domandare perché non esista una sezione chiamata "Focus sui calciatori".



A dirla tutta io queste due partite giocate bene da Marchetti in nazionale proprio non me le ricordo


----------



## O Animal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A dirla tutta io queste due partite giocate bene da Marchetti in nazionale proprio non me le ricordo



Nemmeno io ma leggendo i post dalla prima pagina non riuscivo a darmi altre spiegazioni...


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2014)

che pippa allucinante,ha fatto due papere assurde


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> che pippa allucinante,ha fatto due papere assurde



Nel portiere conta molto la componente psicologica. Perdere il posto senza un motivo e trovarsi a giocare una partita dopo tante panchine è deleterio per lui.


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Vedere questi giocatori nella sezione dei talenti solo perché hanno giocato bene mezza stagione e 2 partite in nazionale mi fa domandare perché non esista una sezione chiamata "Focus sui calciatori".



Davvero non ti capisco, dall'annata in cui ha vinto il premio di miglior portiere della serie B s'è sempre comportato in crescendo ed ha fatto buonissime stagioni. Che quest'anno non stia facendo bene è vero, ma è in battaglia con Lotito, com'è successo a tanti altri. 

Credo nessuno dica sia un fenomeno, ma dietro a Buffon stento a trovare un portiere italiano più bravo attualmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ignorate completamente il fatto che sia un fuori rosa e abbia il morale sotto i tacchi grazie all'ennesima battaglia intentata da Lotito ai suoi giocatori. Papera bla bla bla, cesso bla bla bla, questi son giudizi da bar se permettete.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2014)

Godo troppo per Lotito


----------



## O Animal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Davvero non ti capisco, dall'annata in cui ha vinto il premio di miglior portiere della *serie B* s'è sempre comportato in crescendo ed ha fatto buonissime stagioni. Che quest'anno non stia facendo bene è vero, ma è in battaglia con Lotito, com'è successo a tanti altri.
> 
> Credo nessuno dica sia un fenomeno, ma dietro a Buffon stento a trovare un portiere italiano più bravo attualmente.



E' questo il punto.. come ci si può aspettare che un portiere che ha giocato in leghe minori fino ai 25 anni in 3 anni diventi un fenomeno da nazionale?

Non ho nulla contro questo ragazzo, anzi, gli auguro di fare il meglio per gli anni a venire ma non riesco ad ignorare il fatto che negli ultimi 2 anni abbia giocato bene solo per 3/4 mesi e per il resto sia stato una sciagura totale.

Attualmente credo sia più difficile trovargli un portiere più scarso che non uno più bravo nel panorama italiano...

De Sanctis, Perin, Sirigu, Mirante, Puggioni e Padelli negli ultimi 14 mesi si sono certamente guadagnati la nazionale più di Marchetti...


----------



## Frikez (28 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ignorate completamente il fatto che sia un fuori rosa e abbia il morale sotto i tacchi grazie all'ennesima battaglia intentata da Lotito ai suoi giocatori. Papera bla bla bla, cesso bla bla bla, questi son giudizi da bar se permettete.



.

Zero motivazioni, trattato a pesci in faccia dalla società perché evidentemente non ha rinnovato il contratto, le solite magate di Lotito che poi perde sistematicamente i giocatori a 0 e intanto li mette ai margini della squadra, contento lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ieri ha fatto una bruttissima partita ma non giocava da un bel po,sono sicura che ci sia qualcosa sotto con Lotito, io nonostante ieri lo prenderei sempre peccato che siamo andati a prendere Agazzi


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E' questo il punto.. come ci si può aspettare che un portiere che ha giocato in leghe minori fino ai 25 anni in 3 anni diventi un fenomeno da nazionale?
> 
> Non ho nulla contro questo ragazzo, anzi, gli auguro di fare il meglio per gli anni a venire ma non riesco ad ignorare il fatto che negli ultimi 2 anni abbia giocato bene solo per 3/4 mesi e per il resto sia stato una sciagura totale.
> 
> ...



Non sono assolutamente d'accordo, i fattori sono tanti, su tutti la motivazione. Marchetti se ne voleva andare in estate, l'Arsenal era su di lui ma con Lotito poter andare via è quasi impossibile, perchè poi lo sa solo lui, solo con lui ci sono battaglie con i calciatori fuori di ogni logica. 

Sono certo che se venisse al Milan farebbe bene, il fenomeno no perchè non lo è, chiaro. 

Analizziamo questa stagione? Ok, sicuramente non spicca per rendimento, anzi. Ma come dicono in tanti alla Lazio è una polveriera. Guarda Hernanes i primi sei mesi, il fratello scemo di quello visto fin'ora. Lo stesso Candreva è irriconoscibile. 

Marchetti è un buonissimo portiere e sfido chiunque vorrebbe al Milan un Puggioni, Mirante o Padelli al suo posto. Eddai.


----------



## O Animal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo, i fattori sono tanti, su tutti la motivazione. Marchetti se ne voleva andare in estate, l'Arsenal era su di lui ma con Lotito poter andare via è quasi impossibile, perchè poi lo sa solo lui, solo con lui ci sono battaglie con i calciatori fuori di ogni logica.
> 
> Sono certo che se venisse al Milan farebbe bene, il fenomeno no perchè non lo è, chiaro.
> 
> ...



Ok, la mia non era una lista acquisti, era un semplice analisi degli ultimi 14 mesi. Che Marchetti in questa stagione non sia stato al meglio lo posso capire ma il calo è iniziato già nel girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso e per quanto mi riguarda non mi pare che negli anni precedenti fosse un Cech o un Casillas...

Il fatto che lo volesse l'Arsenal per me vuol dire poco perché al posto suo ci è andato Viviano, che nella stagione 12/13 ha avuto un rendimento identico a Marchetti, ed adesso sta facendo il secondo/terzo di Szczesny (che quest'anno è il portiere più in forma della Premier).

Mirante, Puggioni e Padelli non li vorrei certamente al Milan, esattamente come non vorrei Marchetti.

Se poi arriverà al Milan e diventerà un ottimo portiere mi coprirò felicemente il capo di cenere e ti darò ragione sulle potenzialità di questo portiere 31enne.

Per quanto mi riguarda se dovessi spendere 10/15 milioni per un portiere prenderei Perin lasciandogli anche qualche contropartita tipo Nocerino o Constant... E se proprio non potessi spendere quei soldi rischierei con uno di quelli citati ma più giovane e con un ingaggio più basso...


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ok, la mia non era una lista acquisti, era un semplice analisi degli ultimi 14 mesi. Che Marchetti in questa stagione non sia stato al meglio lo posso capire ma il calo è iniziato già nel girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso e per quanto mi riguarda non mi pare che negli anni precedenti fosse un Cech o un Casillas...
> 
> Il fatto che lo volesse l'Arsenal per me vuol dire poco perché al posto suo ci è andato Viviano, che nella stagione 12/13 ha avuto un rendimento identico a Marchetti, ed adesso sta facendo il secondo/terzo di Szczesny (che quest'anno è il portiere più in forma della Premier).
> 
> ...



Ma il punto è che il Milan non si può permettere i Cech o i Casillas. Il Milan fatica a permettersi un Perin o Ter Stegen perchè li devi pagare! Quali giovani si può permettere? Si può permettere i Gabriel arrivato a zero o quasi! 

Piuttosto di andare avanti con Abbiati a vita allora preferisco di gran lunga prendere un Marchetti in rotta con la sua società entro i 5mln (cifra per la quale la Lazio l'ha preso e speravo prendessimo noi), poi chiaro che sono il primo a non volere un Marchetti per 7, 10 oppure oltre mln perchè non li vale!


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è che il Milan non si può permettere i Cech o i Casillas. Il Milan fatica a permettersi un Perin o Ter Stegen perchè li devi pagare! Quali giovani si può permettere? Si può permettere i Gabriel arrivato a zero o quasi!
> 
> Piuttosto di andare avanti con Abbiati a vita allora preferisco di gran lunga prendere un Marchetti in rotta con la sua società entro i 5mln (cifra per la quale la Lazio l'ha preso e speravo prendessimo noi), poi chiaro che sono il primo a non volere un Marchetti per 7, 10 oppure oltre mln perchè non li vale!



Guarda, escludendo quest'ultime prestazioni, il suo problema rimane l'età, non è vecchissimo ma neanche giovane. Altrimenti 10 mln ce li spenderei eccome. Se mi chiedi di scegliere tra il riscatto di Rami e l'acquisto di un portiere forte e performante (come era Marchetti fino a questa estate), prenderei senza dubbio un portiere.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2014)

Il Milan non ha mai speso per un portiere, se li è sempre costruiti in casa. Infatti un fenomeno del ruolo con noi non lo ricordo, tutti buoni portieri, il migliore che abbia mai visto da un punto di vista individuale è stato Dida che per qualche anno lo si poteva al pari di Buffon considerare il migliore al mondo. 

Marchetti ne più ne meno sarebbe un portiere in linea con quello che abbiamo sempre avuto tra i pali, basta pensare ad Abbiati appunto.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Il Milan non ha mai speso per un portiere*, se li è sempre costruiti in casa. Infatti un fenomeno del ruolo con noi non lo ricordo, tutti buoni portieri, il migliore che abbia mai visto da un punto di vista individuale è stato Dida che per qualche anno lo si poteva al pari di Buffon considerare il migliore al mondo.
> 
> Marchetti ne più ne meno sarebbe un portiere in linea con quello che abbiamo sempre avuto tra i pali, basta pensare ad Abbiati appunto.



Non è una cosa di cui vantarsi. Poi considerare Marcheti quasi come Abbiati, sono opinioni, ognuno la pensa come vuole.


----------



## O Animal (1 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan non ha mai speso per un portiere, se li è sempre costruiti in casa. Infatti un fenomeno del ruolo con noi non lo ricordo, tutti buoni portieri, il migliore che abbia mai visto da un punto di vista individuale è stato Dida che per qualche anno lo si poteva al pari di Buffon considerare il migliore al mondo.



Persino il più grande portiere della nostra lunga storia era arrivato a 32 anni ed era stato bollato come un grande portiere al capolinea... Il resto è leggenda...







Per questo motivo preferirei un Casillas, un Cech, un Reina o chi per loro ad un Marchetti qualsiasi... Altrimenti non spendiamo nulla e mettiamo Gabriel in porta per 50 partite da luglio a maggio e vediamo cosa succede...


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è una cosa di cui vantarsi. Poi considerare Marcheti quasi come Abbiati, sono opinioni, ognuno la pensa come vuole.



Io parlo di valori assoluti, Marchetti ed il miglior Abbiati sono li, due buoni portieri. Poi certo adesso che Christian è alla frutta ben venga un Marchetti, che appunto sarebbe in linea con la nostra politica dei portieri dell'era berlusconiana, buoni portieri a prezzi contenuti.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Persino il più grande portiere della nostra lunga storia era arrivato a 32 anni ed era stato bollato come un grande portiere al capolinea... Il resto è leggenda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perchè credi io in porta non preferirei uno dei tre citati? Anch'io m'accorgo che sono più bravi di Marchetti! Però sapendo come gira son sicuro che non sono cosa per noi!


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Marzo 2014)

Il portiere non deve essere un fenomeno....o meglio se ce l'hai te lo tieni,l'importante è avere i centrali FORTI


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il portiere non deve essere un fenomeno....o meglio se ce l'hai te lo tieni,l'importante è avere i centrali FORTI



Non sono d'accordo. Il portiere forte sarebbe SEMPRE meglio averlo. Poi avere due centrali forti aiutano un portiere mediocre, così come un portiere forte forte aiuta i 4 della difesa. Opinione mia.


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

Partitina stasera


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2014)

Stasera ha fatto super parate, ad esempio! Allora stasera un fenomeno? E giovedi una pippa? La verità come sempre sta nel mezzo!

Ed avercene uno cosi al posto di Abbiati!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Stasera ha fatto super parate, ad esempio! Allora stasera un fenomeno? E giovedi una pippa? La verità come sempre sta nel mezzo!
> 
> Ed avercene uno cosi al posto di Abbiati!!!



concordo, poi ci può stare perchè era da tanto che non giocava e per un portiere è difficile..


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Marzo 2014)

Ripeto,giocateci voi nella Lazzie lotitiana che ti fa la guerra


----------



## aleslash (30 Marzo 2014)

Oggi grande partita di Marchetti  scarso proprio


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2014)

ROTFL fortissimo


----------



## O Animal (30 Marzo 2014)




----------



## O Animal (30 Marzo 2014)




----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

ormai ha imboccato il viale del tramonto, lo dico da mesi.
Non dà più sicurezza.
Un portiere del genere al momento se lo compri non puoi spenderci più di 4 o 5 mln.

Si vede proprio che nemmeno lui va più sicuro sui palloni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

si è giocato i Mondiali...


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2014)

Galliani non avrà intenzione di prendere questo cesso, vero? Peggio di Abbiati


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

esagerato considerarlo un cesso dai.. Marchetti é un buon portiere, ha avuto una stagione sfortunata... almeno il prezzo del cartellino scende... meglio lui di abbiatepietài 10 volte!


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ormai ha imboccato il viale del tramonto, lo dico da mesi.
> Non dà più sicurezza.
> Un portiere del genere al momento se lo compri non puoi spenderci più di 4 o 5 mln.
> 
> Si vede proprio che nemmeno lui va più sicuro sui palloni.



secondo me conta tanto la testa. 
ormai alla lazio ha mollato, altrove può rilanciarsi. 

dopo tutto noi l'abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle con pirlo.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me conta tanto la testa.
> ormai alla lazio ha mollato, altrove può rilanciarsi.
> 
> dopo tutto noi l'abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle con pirlo.




esattamente!


----------



## Alex (30 Marzo 2014)

viste le papere continue galliani è in agguato


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Galliani non avrà intenzione di prendere questo cesso, vero? Peggio di Abbiati



ma mi sa che tu l hai visto giocare solo questa stagione... marchetti vale 10 volte Abbiati, con una mano sola...


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me conta tanto la testa.
> ormai alla lazio ha mollato, altrove può rilanciarsi.
> 
> dopo tutto noi l'abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle con pirlo.



guarda non lo so. Pirlo non ce la faceva più con quel sistema di gioco e l'avevamo capito tutti. Brava la Juve a costruire un centrocampo (massiccio) attorno a lui.
Marchetti sembra proprio scarico di suo... come se si fosse accorto che i treni son passati e lui li ha persi.

Strepitoso lo scorso anno, disastroso ora. Bisogna vedere qual è il vero Marchetti OGGI.
Io troppi soldi su non ce li spenderei. Già 7/8mln secondo me è un rischio. Sono combattuto perché mi è sempre piaciuto come portiere.


----------



## Hammer (31 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma mi sa che tu l hai visto giocare solo questa stagione... marchetti vale 10 volte Abbiati, con una mano sola...



Infatti è esattamente da questa stagione che sta decadendo.


----------



## juventino (31 Marzo 2014)

Il fattore mentale per un portiere conta molto e quest'anno ha vissuto momenti molto difficile. Marchetti è un buon portiere, non credo si sia imbrocchito di botto.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me conta tanto la testa.
> ormai alla lazio ha mollato, altrove può rilanciarsi.
> 
> dopo tutto noi l'abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle con pirlo.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Infatti è esattamente da questa stagione che sta decadendo.



beh é cmq molto ma molto più bravo di Abbiati.. secondo me non ci sta con la testa quest'anno.. tutto qua, ciò non significa che é un cesso.. non pensi?


----------

